
Ncache: a web cache system base on nginx. faster and more efficient than squid - chaostheory
http://code.google.com/p/ncache/
======
SwellJoe
There are many caching proxies "faster and more efficient than Squid". But,
none do all that Squid can do. Much like there are many web servers that are
faster and more efficient than Apache...and yet Apache remains the worlds most
popular web server. (Yes, there is room for others, and performance is a niche
that needs to be served, but the dominant player also has to have a very large
feature set in order to answer the needs of a very large range of users.)

Also, there is an industry standard tool for testing performance of web
caching servers called polygraph (written by two of the founding Squid
developers), and ncache seems to have not been tested with that tool. Micro-
benchmarks are almost always misleading.

Disclaimer: I was a core Squid developer for several years, and consider many
current Squid developers good friends. But, I don't think that invalidates my
assertions.

~~~
chaostheory
I should have just posted: "Ncache: a web cache system base on nginx." instead
of just copying the whole tagline. by the time I realized my mistake it was
too late to edit the title

------
wave
Where is the evidence that it is "faster and more efficient than squid"?

~~~
chaostheory
good point:

not sure about faster but the dev posted some stats

[http://www.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fgroups.google...](http://www.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fgroups.google.com%2Fgroup%2Fncache-
group%2Fbrowse_thread%2Fthread%2Ff4563390ee8351d7%2F92247f7521eea6bf%3Flnk%3Dgst%26q%3Dsquid%2392247f7521eea6bf&langpair=zh%7Cen&hl=en&ie=UTF8)

